# Integrating Chicks



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm putting my ~6 week olds in the run with my almost 3 month olds to begin getting acquainted. They stay in a couple of hours each visit. How long do you do this before kennel-free visits?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is the kennel under cover? If it is, I would just leave them there for a day or two. Then open the door but leave the cage there for them to retreat to for safety.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> I'm putting my ~6 week olds in the run with my almost 3 month olds to begin getting acquainted. They stay in a couple of hours each visit. How long do you do this before kennel-free visits?
> View attachment 41708
> View attachment 41708


I will try to give good advice ummm maybe keep them in for a few days then let them out ?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Is the kennel under cover? If it is, I would just leave them there for a day or two. Then open the door but leave the cage there for them to retreat to for safety.


Yes, there's a tarp over that part of the run.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, considering I said that five days ago. What did you do? And how did they do?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So, considering I said that five days ago. What did you do? And how did they do?


Sorry I just saw it today 
I've been putting them in the run for a few hours each day. They're getting so big they don't have much room in the kennel so I feel bad leaving them in too long lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Turn them out. You're going to have to at some point and if the cage is too restrictive now it would be best. Just leave it there for them to retreat if they need to.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I don't know if this would exactly be in this subject matter but I do have a concern. My baby chicks will be 6 weeks old Thursday. The mama who has always been 3rd in pecking order has become reclusive in the last 2 days. She keeps her chicks to one side of the run or coop and sits with body language like she is almost afraid. She has all her life been the best all around chicken I have. She doesn't even want me to pet her now. This all just started 2 days ago. When she weans her chicks, I don't want her to have problems adjusting back to the flock. She has not been separated from the others at all. I do have a Golden Comet(#2 in pecking order)who has been bullying her and her babies, What should I do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remove the Golden Comet for a week or so where it can't hear or see the others. That might resolve issues.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Remove the Golden Comet for a week or so where it can't hear or see the others. That might resolve issues.


The Golden Comet is the best layer. She has never missed a day since she started. She also is so sweet with us. If I isolate her will that affect her negatively


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No clue. The idea is to rearrange her standing in the flock so she will quit going after Mom and her peeps. The isolation from the flock usually drops them in standing with the flock.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No clue. The idea is to rearrange her standing in the flock so she will quit going after Mom and her peeps. The isolation from the flock usually drops them in standing with the flock.


Maggie has been better today since I have started picking her up holding and petting her every time she has gone towards them. I am afraid mama Lucille may be trying to start her own flock within a flock. She tries to keep these chicks away from the others. She is also shedding feathers which I don't understand, The chicks will be 6 weeks old Thursday so I figured she might be ready to get rid of them. I have a friend whose mama hen never really weaned her chicks but 9 months later she is the queen of her own flock. That mama never started laying again so she and her 6 chicks are a flock. I hope Lucille does not do this.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never had one do that. Some will hang on to peeps longer than others but they've all rejoined the flock with the peeps following right behind them.

If she's losing feathers she's molting. Don't look for her to be laying for a while.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I've never had one do that. Some will hang on to peeps longer than others but they've all rejoined the flock with the peeps following right behind them.
> 
> If she's losing feathers she's molting. Don't look for her to be laying for a while.


She won't be a year old until September. Can they molt this early?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. They can. We all pay attention to the winter molts because it's the worst time of year to have it happen. But they can molt at any time of the year.


----------

